# Poster sizes and Frames



## Brian UK (Dec 22, 2006)

Now you may think this a bizzare question, but there is sound professional reason behind it. Is there an industry standard poster size and frame that Amtrak or any other operator would use for their promotional posters and wall/carousel mounted station timetables? Do such things exist and is there even a will to have a standard?

Can someone please tell me how to upload an image into this message .

Brian


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2006)

This board doesn't allow users to upload pictures and images directly to the board. You must first put your image either on your personal website or on one of the free webhosting sites, like PhotoBucket. Then you can link to that image in your post, using the icon on the posting box that has a picture of a tree on it.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if it an industry standard, but the posters Amtrak sells on its website are 18" by 24".

Rick


----------



## Brian UK (Dec 23, 2006)

rmgreenesq said:


> I'm not sure if it an industry standard, but the posters Amtrak sells on its website are 18" by 24".
> Rick


Have just taken a look, they are great posters, some of them are 24 x 36. Are these the kind of things you would find on stations or are they for off-site advertising? I was also wondering if individual stations display train departure times on poster boards. When I was in Boston last January, I found little evidence of timetable information being available unless you asked someone or were already in possesion of a paper schedule. Curious as how you are supposed to find out train times if you just turn up at a station.

Brian


----------



## Brian UK (Dec 23, 2006)

This, believe it or not was what I found at Framingham MA, January last, and constituted the only Amtrak information available. Nowhere was there any timetable information showing the time the Lakeshore? departed. Is this normal?

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/Bri...os/P1210020.jpg

Mayne rmgreenesq knows if the same applies at Worcester

Brian


----------



## Dinker (Dec 23, 2006)

Excellent picture, all the more so since there are no trains from Framingham to Hartford any more (unless you change at Springfield).

It's true that at some stations time tables are not very easy to find. I'm not if they are available anywhere at my local station (Stamford, CT) or if one would have to ask the ticket agent for one. The way one would find out the time for the next couple of trains would be by glancing at the TV monitor (maintained by Metro-North, but including Amtrak trains. I have caught the Amtrak agents grumbling that the MN people do not keep it up-to-date with delays, but I've had no problems) or by trying to buy a ticket oneself either at the reservation desk or with the QuikTrak machine.


----------

